# Reccomended detailer cardiff?



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi guys, it's been a long time since i've visited this forum, truth is i've been ridiculously busy so unfortunately my civic esi is a tad neglected these days 

Its in desperate need of a wash, winter wax plus interior clean - i'd do it myself if I had the time, unfortunately I don't so have decided rather than scratch it to buggery by dragging it through those horrible supermarket car washes, i'll pay someone to do it for me. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Give James at Ti22 Services a shout, he is based in Newport but also offers a mobile service if needed.

http://www.ti22.co.uk/


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

+1 for james, really helpful and friendly bloke and knows his stuff when it comes to the carnauba stuff


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Give James at Ti22 Services a shout, he is based in Newport but also offers a mobile service if needed.
> 
> http://www.ti22.co.uk/





Miglior said:


> +1 for james, really helpful and friendly bloke and knows his stuff when it comes to the carnauba stuff


Another +1 for James!!:thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

James at Ti22 or try Matt jones he's in cardiff....
steve


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers for the rec's guys. Much appreciated. :thumb:


----------

